

jQuery plugin for data visualization on vector maps - jvectormap.owl-hollow.net - bjornd

Any comments, suggestions?
======
eptil
What would it take to add lines and points to the supported types and make
them clickable with perhaps a fudge factor radius?

~~~
bjornd
Not really difficult I think, micro-framework for vector graphic painting is
included to the library already. Only API need to be added. I have plans to
include such functionality to the next version.

~~~
eptil
Depending on performance, this could be made into a very decent GIS viewer.
You could even go so far as to do layer menus and draw ordering. Labeling
might be really expensive though.

------
tilt
Clickable <http://jvectormap.owl-hollow.net/>

~~~
bjornd
Thanks

